# Ft. Lauderdale Dive Shops?



## Subsea (Jul 19, 2012)

I will spending some time in Ft. Lauderdale in the near future. Does anyone have any suggestions for Dive Shops/Charters in that area. Thanks


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Subsea said:


> I will spending some time in Ft. Lauderdale in the near future. Does anyone have any suggestions for Dive Shops/Charters in that area. Thanks


I dive with Sea Experience some and also with Capt Rob in Dania Beach. As far as dive shops go you have Lauderdale Diver on 17th Street and Sea Experience has their own shop as well. I recommend both of those. I also use Coastal Marine Diving in Dania Beach. I can PM you numbers if you want them.


----------



## Subsea (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------

